# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  النشرة الجوية - اربد

## الامبراطور

حالة الطقس المتوقعة لمدينة اربد

الثلاثاء 25/11/2008 

يطرأ ارتفاع قليل على درجات الحرارة ويبقى الطقس لطيفا نهارا وباردا نسبيا ليلا مع ظهور بعض السحب العالية وتكون الرياح جنوبية شرقية معتدلة السرعة.


درجة الحراة العظمى 24
درجة الحرارة الصغرى 14

----------

